# Interview with a major hospital--O/P



## ealasaid76 (Nov 25, 2011)

What kind of a test would they be giving me?  I'm thinking it's E/M, with emphasis on ER, etc.  Anything I should read up on, before I go in?  Questions I should ask?  I'm a CPC-A and I want them to look BEYOND my credential's "A".  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 25, 2011)

iwould guess they would want to test your knowledge of OPPS and APCs.  E& M coding for facility outpatient is very different from physician.  Also you need to know revenue codes and CPT revenue code associations.


----------



## ealasaid76 (Nov 25, 2011)

*As a coder with no experience...?*

I have never coded for a facility before.  Where would one find out information on the revenue codes and such?  I would think it would be different for every facility, no?  OPPS isn't something I've used before, finding the DRGs and so on.  I know the concepts and learned how to do some of it...but it's not like I've worked on the computer system used to calculate them.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 25, 2011)

Rev codes are standardised and are not different for different facilities.  DRGs are for inpatient and APCs are for outpatient.  You should do some internet searching on OPPS and APCs and hospital revenue codes before your interview.  Also facility E&M for outpatient.  You do not use the 95/97 guidelines for a facility E&M you must use facility specific criteria and that is different for each facility and the E&M may be a coder responsibility or it could be a charge entry responsibility or even a nurse responsibility it it up to the facility.  You should also read up on facility chargemaster.  It just really depends on the facility as to how much is a coding responsibility.  One I worked in we had to know it all, and another we only had to code the procedures and the diagnosis.


----------



## ealasaid76 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Thanks!*

I just looked in one of my old textbooks and it rang a bell.  I guess it's just nerves.  LOL

I also looked over the job description again...it just says assigning codes...Cut and pasted here:

Health Information Specialist Coder I is responsible for reviewing clinical documentation and assigning the appropriate ICD-9-CM diagnoses, CPT-4 procedure codes and review/validation of other specific CPT codes assigned through CDM charging.

Now to research CDM...LOL


----------



## Alicia Scott (Nov 28, 2011)

*Hospital employment exam*

I took a hospital pre-employment exam and it was only coding. In fact the questions were pretty basic. Much easier then the CPC exam. If you just took your exam recently you will do fine. Keep in mind a lot of pre-employment exams want you to have a 95% pass rate. Not all but some. What I would suggest is that you make notes as to why you chose the answer you did if  you stumble on one. No reason why you can't make notes off to the side. That way when they grade it if you have a valid reason you can discuss it with them. This will also give you a chance to show them you are easy to work with and are eager to learn. It will also let them see you take critisim or correction well. Don't talk yourself down. If you make a mistake then admit it and something like, "I realise now that I looked at the question wrong. Thank you for explaining that for me." If I had to hire someone and it was between two people, one who was new and was eager to learn but knew the basics versus another who felt like they knew it all and had a brash personality I would go with the first one. Being able to get along with people in an office, having confidence and eager to learn is much more important in my opinion.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 28, 2011)

msweeney76 said:


> I just looked in one of my old textbooks and it rang a bell.  I guess it's just nerves.  LOL
> 
> I also looked over the job description again...it just says assigning codes...Cut and pasted here:
> 
> ...



CDM is another term for the chargemaster,  it stands for charge description master.  If this is part of the job then you should definitely know the relationship of revenue center to CPT codeand themore common revenue center codes suh as 410 is Er and 360 is 0R and 510 is clinic.


----------



## ealasaid76 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for all your answers/advice.  I spoke to the manager today on the phone about the test and he said that he's definitely only giving us a few cases and wants to see what we can do.   That made me feel better.  He didn't mention anything about CDM...that was just in the job description from HR.

I am reading up again on the revenue codes.  I have to continue practicing basics of the UB-04 anyway.


----------

